# Grafikkarten einbau



## Qana (6. Mai 2004)

hi ich hab keine ahnung wie man ne grafikkarte einbaut kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## Julien (6. Mai 2004)

Im Prinzip ist es ganz einfach.
Aber es wäre doch noch nützlich wenn du mir sagen könntest was du für ein Mainboard hast. Weil ich dir dann ein Bild aus dem Internet suchen könnte und es dir somit besser erklären kann.


----------



## Qana (6. Mai 2004)

*mainbord*

intel pentium 4 !
Und mainbord is von shuttle


----------



## Alex Duschek (6. Mai 2004)

Normalerweise gibts am AGP Port nen kleinen (weißen?) Hebel,der die Karte fixiert.Wenn du den höchklappst und die Karte abschraubst,war das schon alles


----------



## Qana (6. Mai 2004)

aso ths man


----------

